# Rattling, Clunking Sounds After Brake Job



## homefire2007

I just had my 2008 Ford Fusions front brakes done. Since then, rattling clunking sounds in the front end, almost sound like I'm driving a tank (to me). I'm going to take it back. but I'd like to have some idea what it is. I'm female and don't want to get taken for a ride so to speak  If it's something they neglected to tighten, do or what not. Anyone have any idea what is going on with my car?


----------



## How Do I

I don't want to sound like an alarmist, but just to be sure, _before you go anywhere else_, check to make sure that your lug nuts are tight. I've heard of two cases of that happening around here in the last few months.

ETA- 'that happening' = 'lug nuts not being tightened'


----------



## homefire2007

Thank You! My son checked the lug nuts, they are nice and tight. He thinks it might be the calipers?


----------



## How Do I

I'm not familiar with working on newer vehicles. Someone better suited to answer your questions should be along shortly, I'm sure. Glad to hear your lug nuts have been checked though.


----------



## dodgewc

sometimes they rot away and become unusable


----------



## farmrbrown

homefire2007 said:


> I just had my 2008 Ford Fusions front brakes done. Since then, rattling clunking sounds in the front end, almost sound like I'm driving a tank (to me). I'm going to take it back. but I'd like to have some idea what it is. I'm female and don't want to get taken for a ride so to speak  If it's something they neglected to tighten, do or what not. Anyone have any idea what is going on with my car?



It could be a number of things, too hard to say for sure.
But one question, how long ago were the brakes worked on?
A day, week or month?
If you noticed this noise right away, it might be something like a clip or pin that holds the brake pad in place, that came out or loose.
If it didn't start until later, it might be something unrelated to the brake job, but you're smart to get it looked at right away because there is definitely something not good going on there.


----------



## vicker

The only thing I can think of is that they missed tightening the caliper. that is not a sound I would expect from disk brakes. It could be your bearings or something else. definitely strange. You need to get that checked out ASAP. If a front wheel locks up while you are driving, it could be catastrophic.


----------



## homefire2007

Thank you, guys. I had the brake job done a week ago...I think the sound crept up on me and now it sounds louder everytime I drive it. Don't know it its really gotten louder or my paranoia about it makes it sound loud! I have to work the next two days in the next town over, so I will be super careful. Will call the auto shop ASAP Monday am. Advice you have given much appreciated!


----------



## coolrunnin

Sure sounds like they forgot the anti rattle pads.


----------



## farmrbrown

vicker said:


> The only thing I can think of is that they missed tightening the caliper. that is not a sound I would expect from disk brakes. It could be your bearings or something else. definitely strange. You need to get that checked out ASAP. If a front wheel locks up while you are driving, it could be catastrophic.


I think you may be right. After watching this video of a Fusion brake job, there aren't any pins or clips, like in my Ranger, just the 2 caliper bolts.

[ame=http://vimeo.com/15738607]How To: Change Brake Pads on Ford Fusion SE V6 on Vimeo[/ame]

And that soon, a week or less, after the brakes being done, it would seem more than coincidental.
One thing I noticed about halfway thru the video, was a "resetting" of the piston, which I've never seen before, and I've done lots of brakes over the years. It looks like the piston has to be aligned just right to contact the pads properly. Must be something new. That might be causing the noise too, if the guys that did the job didn't know about the Fusion piston either.


----------



## JohnP

They use bolts(pins) like GM now. Here's a picture of a disc brake hardware kit for an 08 fusion. 








Most everything in there is made to stop a rattle or squeal. Those 4 black cylinder shaped pieces are the pin bushings and if they are left out the whole caliper bounces around a bit and since they are heavy will make quite a clunking noise. It could be that they were worn and with removal, then re-installation, it finished them off. Being rubber and going over a pin and into a hole, they should have been slightly lubricated but that takes time and time is money. 

Here's the caliper bolts and pins. The anti rattle bushings go on the thin part of the pin which is the longer item. The short bolt screws into the head of the pin.









Here's the assembled caliper








Bottom left section is where you can see the bolts going down into the pins with the rubber dust seal on the pin below. One on each end going down in through the top in the pic.


----------



## bikehealer1

does the clunking go away when you apply the brakes? no one has asked that question, yet its a vital piece of information. also how many miles on the car? do you live off of a dirt road?


----------



## agmantoo

How much travel on the brake pedal do you have before you feel the brakes being applied?

Does the rattle occur only when the brakes are not applied?

Is the noise worse on a rough road?


----------



## homefire2007

agmantoo said:


> How much travel on the brake pedal do you have before you feel the brakes being applied?
> 
> Does the rattle occur only when the brakes are not applied?
> 
> Is the noise worse on a rough road?


Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnP

Yup, it's the calipers rattling. I don't know what your auto repair shop will do about it. The business is so competitive for brake jobs that they usually don't include the anti rattle stuff, though they should for rubber parts imho. Those rubber bushing are just a few bucks a set and the whole caliper hardware kit is about 10 bucks. It only takes a few minutes to put them in. 
Call the shop, tell them about the rattle and that it quiets down when the brakes are applied and several people including a few mechanics are saying it's the calipers rattling. And see what they say.


----------



## homefire2007

Again, all input was greatly appreciated. Called the shop today, gave description of problem. I'll drop the car off Thursday and will let ya'll know what the verdict was


----------



## JohnP

Any news yet?


----------



## homefire2007

Yes! Took the car in yesterday morning. When they called back to say it was ready, I asked what was the problem. The mechanic stated the 'bolts' to/on the brakes had come loose and sometimes that happened. He had tightened them and all was well. There was no charge :happy2: Because there was no charge, I did not get the repair list that stated what exactly happened. Car sounds great and my mind is at ease. I work 11p to 7a, that rattling really had me worried....I am in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## blufford

Make sure they didn't forget to tighen your lug nuts.


----------



## JohnP

homefire2007 said:


> Yes! Took the car in yesterday morning. When they called back to say it was ready, I asked what was the problem. The mechanic stated the 'bolts' to/on the brakes had come loose and sometimes that happened. He had tightened them and all was well. There was no charge :happy2: Because there was no charge, I did not get the repair list that stated what exactly happened. Car sounds great and my mind is at ease. I work 11p to 7a, that rattling really had me worried....I am in the middle of nowhere!


Well that's kind of scary. I would have to find a new mechanic. Of all the things to double check to make sure they're tight, it's lug nuts, steering and brakes. A mechanic has peoples life in their hands when working on certain things and need to be 100% sure it's right.


----------



## jamesdaclark

JohnP said:


> Well that's kind of scary. I would have to find a new mechanic. Of all the things to double check to make sure they're tight, it's lug nuts, steering and brakes. A mechanic has peoples life in their hands when working on certain things and need to be 100% sure it's right.


I have to agree. I am a mechanic, and caliper bolts don't EVER just come loose!!
If they come loose, it's because they are damaged or were not properly tightened in the first place. Is it a chain type repair shop? Find a local independent shop that you can build a relationship with. It may cost a little more, but your life is in their hands.


----------



## vicker

You should have someone look and see if the disk/s or pads have been damaged by the brake man's negligence. Those bolts don't come loose by themselves.


----------

